# What do you think about my singing?



## arts (Jun 17, 2011)

This is a singing performance of mine. I have been taking classes for about 7 months. I am working on my head voice now. Can you give me some advice. I have trouble singing the high notes.






Thanks.
Elena House


----------



## albarpc007 (8 mo ago)

arts said:


> This is a singing performance of mine. I have been taking classes for about 7 months. I am working on my head voice now. Can you give me some advice. I have trouble singing the high notes.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Video is not available.


----------



## Tarneem (Jan 3, 2022)

at least give us your name so we may google u


----------

